# état de mon imprimante "occupée".....



## solangecolas (17 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de paramètrer mon imprimante Lexmark X4550 en Wifi avec mon mac pro, lequel est en Wifi avec ma Bbox. Pendant l'installation de l'imprimante, celle-ci s'est bien connectée avec mon réseau Bbox. Jusqyu'à là, tout roule. Mon ordi reconnaît l'imprimante... mais je ne peux pas scanner (message = non connecté !) et je ne peux pas imprimer (message : réparable*: lhôte du réseau '192.168.1.11' est occupé ; nouvel essai dans 30 secondes... !!!) Je ne sais pas où aller pour modifier cet "état". Même message si je connecte mon imprimante et mon ordi par ethernet...
Y-at-il un sauveur parmi vous 
Solange


----------



## wondermac (16 Mai 2010)

J'ai le même problème que toi... quelqu'un a une idée ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h56 ----------

Bon j'ai trouvé la réponse, en fait depuis le dernier firmware de cette cochonnerie de Bbox, l'adresse IP à entrer n'est plus la même.
J'ai rentré 192.168.1.2 à la place de 192.168.1.253 pour l'adresse de l'imprimante et ça marche !!!
Sur les forum j'ai pu lire que pour certaines personnes c'était 192.168.1.1, donc il faut essayer !
Bon courage et vivement que je retourne chez Free...


----------

